# Looking for possible golf partner in Las Palmas



## Dustin B (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello out there,

My wife and I recently moved to Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. I'm American and she's Spanish, well Basque if you ask her, and I am looking for someone to play golf with. I work for a translation company in California so I don't start work until about 1pm so I'd have the mornings free. If anyone out there is interested give us a shout!

By the way, I am not only looking for a golf partner but anyone who might want to have a caña and tell us about their experiences here. We both speak Spanish and English so hopefully language won't be a barrier! 

Cheers from Arenales!

Dustin


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Dustin,

I do not play golf, however I would like to wish you a warm welcome to the forum.

Las Palmas is an interesting city, I first visited in 1962, I arrived on an oil tanker from Trinidad. I was last there a few weeks ago.

I now live, with my wife, on the Island of of El Hierro to the south west of you, on a very clear day we can just see three mountain peaks of Gran Canaria,

Wishing you well in your new location,

Hepa


----------



## Dustin B (Jul 16, 2010)

Dear Hepa,

Thank you for your warm words and what an incredible story of how you came to be here! We are excited to be here and we both can't wait to explore the archipelago; would you have any recommendations for a short weekend getaway?

Best,

Dustin


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Dustin,

All the islands are interesting and all completely different. The only one we haven't visited is Lanzarote.

For a short weekend, well that depends on your interests. I would suggest Maspalomas in the south of Gran Canaria, there are wonderful beaches and a golf course.

The island where I live is very diverse and you can fly here in 45 minutes from Las Palmas. There are hotels a Parador and apartments to rent, here a hire car is essential.

The island of La Palma, la isla bonita, is a must, in March or April, when the blossoms are in flower and there is snow on the peaks, but you will need longer than a weekend.

Are you actually now living in Las Palmas, if so try this restaurant, El Gallo Feliz, Paseo Las Canteras 35, it is right on the beach, the service is good and the food excellent and not too expensive.

Have we met on the Absolute Spain forum, I was known there as Hepa and Boseley?

All the best,

Hepa


----------



## Dustin B (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Hepa,

Thanks for the tips! We are indeed living here in Las Palmas, not too far away from the Canteras region. La Palma in the springtime sounds amazing and with this amount of time to think about it, we might have to spring (sigh) for a little week-long jaunt.

We shall definitely try El Gallo Feliz, as we like to stroll over to that area once in a while. We learned last weekend that apparently locals, as I proudly call myself now, don't go to Playa de las Canteras on the weekend; and for good reason!

I was never a member of Absolute Spain, so I don't believe we've met, but I am glad to have made a contact so quickly on this forum. Thanks again for the advice and we will most definitely continue to be in touch!

Best regards,

Dustin and Amaia


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dustin,

If you have any queries, just fire them this way,

Hepa


----------



## mallymac (Jul 19, 2010)

*Don't golf but new to Las Palmas*

Hello,
I am moving to Las Palmas to live with my fiance ,who is Spanish, at the end of August. I am trying to find local people whose first language is English because my Spanish is really basic.


----------

